# Kenyan sand boa feeding advice please



## TheHunt (9 mo ago)

Hey,

So 3 months ago I got a young kenyan sand boa, don't really know anything about history as my local rept store got him couriered in? It's been difficult to get him to feed, he weighed 10g when I got him, so assume he's a hatchling but now he weighs 12g after 3 months, he's eating every 6 weeks on ft pinkies, which for that age I assume isn't enough. Ive tried feeding him every 5 days or so, but hes just not interested really. Never owned a boa before of any kind so haven't had this issue, he's obviously not losing weight, but isn't putting it on enough to grow how he should, should I try him with fuzzies? I've worked with corns before and they've all been literally dustbins when it comes to food. I've tried all the usual stuff too, like braining the food, making sure it's super warm, feeding both in the viv and in a separate enclosed tub, he just doesn't seem hungry? I don't know if it's normal this time of year, but didn't know he he was a bit young for that 😅 any advice would be appreciated, just kinda worried about stunting his growth 😕


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Kenyan, but concern is only feeding every 6 weeks.
Before I can give any advice, I need to know EXACTLY how you are keeping him. Enclosure type, size, heat source, how you are measuring the temperature, substrate, literally everything.
I have quote a lot of experience with sand boas so hopefully I'll be able to help you.


----------



## TheHunt (9 mo ago)

Thanks,

So I currently keep him in a 2ft wooden viv, he's currently kept on a sand/soil mix, I currently provide heat using a ceramic over head, the warm side is 29C, the cooler side is 24? And a basking spot of 32, I've got digital thermometers on both sides. Although they spend most of their time under the substrate, I have put fake plants to give cover for when he pops his head out? I was also told that they usually pop their head out at night to look for food, when he is hungry, I notice he does do this, but is only every 6 weeks or so :/ I also only attempt feeding at night when they're active.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

First off, temperature is too low. You should be aiming for a warm end of 32C. This would give a basking spot of at least 35. Also, switch off the heat overnight. They inhabit a region that is very hot by day, near freezing overnight. 
In my experience they will feed quite happily in the day. 
The fake plants don't really do much. As you have rightly read, they will often put their heads up when hungry. So providing cover is a bit pointless! But it won't harm either.
A 2 foot viv is quite hard to get a decent gradient in, that said, when I bred sandboas they were in 2 foot vivs which worked very well.
At the size he is, I would definitely try a fuzzy. You will probably find that he will grow quite a bit. However, as a male, he will always be small. Male ksbs rarely exceed 24 inches, with 18 inches more normal.


----------



## TheHunt (9 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> First off, temperature is too low. You should be aiming for a warm end of 32C. This would give a basking spot of at least 35. Also, switch off the heat overnight. They inhabit a region that is very hot by day, near freezing overnight.
> In my experience they will feed quite happily in the day.
> The fake plants don't really do much. As you have rightly read, they will often put their heads up when hungry. So providing cover is a bit pointless! But it won't harm either.
> A 2 foot viv is quite hard to get a decent gradient in, that said, when I bred sandboas they were in 2 foot vivs which worked very well.
> At the size he is, I would definitely try a fuzzy. You will probably find that he will grow quite a bit. However, as a male, he will always be small. Male ksbs rarely exceed 24 inches, with 18 inches more normal.


Cool, I will definitely look to up the temperature then. Yeah, I found online it to be quite vague about the night time temps, so I've been turning it down to 22 in the night, so just turn it off together then? 
Thanks  yeah, I know he won't get huge, but it's more that he hasn't really grown since I've had him, don't want him to be that tiny forever :/


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheHunt said:


> Cool, I will definitely look to up the temperature then. Yeah, I found online it to be quite vague about the night time temps, so I've been turning it down to 22 in the night, so just turn it off together then?
> Thanks  yeah, I know he won't get huge, but it's more that he hasn't really grown since I've had him, don't want him to be that tiny forever :/


Yes, just turn the heat off over night. Mine had 14 hours on, 10 off.
Do you know his age?


----------



## TheHunt (9 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Yes, just turn the heat off over night. Mine had 14 hours on, 10 off.
> Do you know his age?


I don't unfortunately. I couldn't get one anywhere near where I live, so my local rept store said they'd order one in from another store they know and get it couriered in. Was kind of expecting an adult, but then was this size when I collected him :/ I've never had a snake that was a picky eater before so was a bit worried :/


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheHunt said:


> I don't unfortunately. I couldn't get one anywhere near where I live, so my local rept store said they'd order one in from another store they know and get it couriered in. Was kind of expecting an adult, but then was this size when I collected him :/ I've never had a snake that was a picky eater before so was a bit worried :/


It's to be expected with a male Kenyan.
I suspect that upping the temperature will have a huge impact. My male Kenyans always fed whenever food was offered, usually every 10 days or so.


----------



## TheHunt (9 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> It's to be expected with a male Kenyan.
> I suspect that upping the temperature will have a huge impact. My male Kenyans always fed whenever food was offered, usually every 10 days or so.


Well fingers crossed, thanks so much for the advice, I fed him 5 days ago, yesterday I amended the temps like you advised, he ate no problem today, so hopefully that's all it was. Genuinely thank you, he was stressing me out 😄


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheHunt said:


> Well fingers crossed, thanks so much for the advice, I fed him 5 days ago, yesterday I amended the temps like you advised, he ate no problem today, so hopefully that's all it was. Genuinely thank you, he was stressing me out 😄


Excellent news! Yes, hopefully that was all that was wrong.
You have a very nice example of a ksb, you don't often see them that orange.


----------

